# Homemade Tools >  Bump Switch

## Geffre

Bump switch.


Link to video of the action. 




The best safety gear is between your ears. Stay alert, stay awake, stay sober so you can stay alive. Also, if I had the money, there is a brand of saw I would stop traffic to bring home. But in the mean time, I use older saws trying always to use my best safety feature. 

Older table saws have lots of great features. Iron table for magnetic jugs, belt driven for quieter performance, replaceable motor so increased power is only a swap away. 

However, safety features are more dependent on the user. One problem I tried to solve is the switch. Most older saws use a light switch, which is cheap and easy for people to replace. However, you need to take one hand of the work to operate it. 

Bump switches are much safer since you do not need to take your hands or your eyes of your project. Most accidents happen when we are distracted. If the switch is at hip level, an easy bump can shut down the whirling finger snatcher. 

I used what I had around the shop; wood, printer parts, and glue. I purchased the toggle switch and the face plate, under $4. 

I hung the bump plate above the switch so that it would hit the off section of the switch. The spring is from a printer I disassembled, along with the rubber wheels.

----------

dubbby (Jul 13, 2020),

Jon (Jul 12, 2020),

mwmkravchenko (Jul 8, 2020),

Paul Jones (Jul 13, 2020),

Toolmaker51 (Jul 8, 2020)

----------


## Gadgeteer

I'm, usually, pretty good at discerning how something operates, but I'm not seeing this one. Do you have a video you can post that shows how the bump switch functions? Thanks!

----------


## Geffre

Needed to figure how to post a video. Ended up adding a YouTube link instead.

----------


## Gadgeteer

Makes perfect sense, now. Thanks!

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Geffre! We've added your Bump Switch to our Switches category,
as well as to your builder page: Geffre's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Bump Switch
 by Geffre

tags:
safety, electrical, switch

----------


## katy

You talk about safety and then the cables going into the switch box are unsafe. The one on the left has an improper connector and from what I can see, the one on the right doesn't even have a connector.

----------


## Geffre

I will have to fix that. What is the correct connection?

----------


## Gadgeteer

> You talk about safety and then the cables going into the switch box are unsafe. The one on the left has an improper connector and from what I can see, the one on the right doesn't even have a connector.



Good catch, katy! I was so interested to see how the bump switch worked, I missed the wiring. :Head Scratch:

----------


## yrralguthrie

> Bump switch.
> 
> 
> Link to video of the action. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best safety gear is between your ears. Stay alert, stay awake, stay sober so you can stay alive. Also, if I had the money, there is a brand of saw I would stop traffic to bring home. But in the mean time, I use older saws trying always to use my best safety feature. 
> ...




That sort of switch is already a bump switch. To make it easier to bump, simply hinge (in the same manner as you have) a flat 2" x 4" board with a hole in it. Use the hole to push the switch on. Bump the board to turn off. No need for a spring.

----------


## katy

You can use either straight or angle connectors. Sometimes the cable is too small for the connector so you have to build it up, DO NOT use tape to enlarge the cable as it will gradually slip over time. Strip the jacket off of an extra piece of cable and wrap it around the cable.

----------

